# Sticky  Gain Structure for Home Theater: Getting the Most from Pro Audio Equipment in Your System



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Jump here:
Gain Structure for Home Theater: Getting the Most from Pro Audio Equipment in Your System​


----------

